# Evolution of a mash-tun.



## 431neb (24/8/13)

So I'm clicking away at AHB (as you do) searching for something interesting. Mostly I fail on this front and I start to wonder if my standards have risen or if there really is **** all interesting stuff happening on AHB at the moment. Thanks to those who are posting new stuff.

So rather than sitting here and quietly bitching to myself - I thought I'd go global with my bitching - I though I would try to do something so amuse you blokes (and a few stray ladies) by posting a few easy to digest pictures of my mash tun build.

It's pretty basic and I made it up as I went along so there will be plenty to poke holes in but Hey! If the technicality of this sorta shit is slowing anyone down then they're missing out. Fear of failure sucks balls. 

A little roll of copper caught my eye at Bunnings and after my recent frigging around with a wort chiller, an idea started to evolve.





It was almost done for me as you can see.







Borrowed a bender and a MAP gas burner, drilled a few holes in the underside of the coil.

Raided supplies from the shed..




Add some house wrap...




A little tape to hold it all together.




And here is the result of (very roughly )manually recirculating about 8 litres of wort.




It cleared up quickly and it flowed well. I had the tap fully open.










From testing with water I leave behind about 200 ml of waste. I think that increases with the grain in there as (I suspect) the channels that form in the grain allow the manifold to suck air a little earlier than just water.

I drilled the holes toward the perimeter of the keg at a larger spacing because I figures the sides of the keg encourage channelling and did not want to encourage that too much.

Bah! Enough talk.

PS The insulation is new and untested.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (24/8/13)

Nice build.
Brings back memories of my mash tun evolution from a plastic bucket to a stainless pot, etc.


----------



## 431neb (24/8/13)

Plastic bucket getting drilled today to "automate" the return. At least the grain bed will get disturbed a little less.


----------



## 431neb (24/8/13)

Just tested the insulation on the keg. There is now 2 layers of the insulation shown above and 2 layers of sarking. The glass lid has one layer of each but it sits pretty loose.

So with 25 litres of hot water from the tap (67.1 degrees C) at 1:29 PM as a starting point, the temp dropped to 64.3 degrees by 2:07 PM. Ambient temp in the shed is a bout 18 degrees at a guess. So that is 2.8 degree drop in 38 minutes.

At this point I put a layer of polyester insulation on the lid.

At 2:15 after I gave it all a shake and put the lid and the polyester on the temp was 64.1 degrees. This dropped to 61.2 by 3:15. So that is 2.9 degree drop over about an hour.

I suppose that with a big jacket or a blanket thrown over that could be reduced to a 2 degree loss over the course of a 1 hour mash.

That's OK aint it?

I wonder if a heater band from one of the fermenters would be enough to maintain the temp?


----------



## MastersBrewery (24/8/13)

you'll find that with grain in there you will hold temp a lot longer, you'll really only know how well it's going to work by mashing in it


----------



## surly (24/8/13)

Interesting read. How are you recirculating? You have a pump or something? (Keep in mind I don't know shit).
I would think this to be the biggest point of temp loss. Maybe if you ran the hosing/pipe through another vessel of warm water.. Add some temperature probes and an electric pump?
A computer to govern the temp of the other vessel, thereby mainting the appropriate temp of the mash.. Errr did someon say Herms?


----------



## 431neb (24/8/13)

Surly, and others. I'm sure i will miss some crucial detail asI have had a few jars and I'm tapping away at an iPhone. 

My process is nothing more than a vorlauf at present. The other bells and whistles will come later.

Masters brewery , I did wonder if my results might improve somewhat with grain in the test. Time will tell.

Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Bizier (25/8/13)

*cough*
HERMS


----------



## surly (25/8/13)

Bizier said:


> *cough*
> HERMS


Someone said herms


----------



## 431neb (25/8/13)

Bizier said:


> *cough*
> HERMS


Don't over-reach Bizier. You could strain yourself.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/8/13)

some one say reach around, jyo you here ?
Sorry as you were, "over-reach "


----------



## Not For Horses (16/10/13)

431neb said:


> A little tape to hold it all together.


Imagine what a lot of tape would look like.


----------

